# Vomits undigested food 10 hours later



## zeke11

Duffy rarely vomits, I can count on the fingers of one hand how many times in his three years he has. 

That's why this concerns me -- today he had his normal kibble breakfast and ten hours later, he vomited what appeared to be all of his breakfast, mostly undigested.

He is acting absolutely normal in all other respects, nothing out of the ordinary. We just fed him his kibble dinner, but only gave him half the usual amount and he ate it readily. He is not a "gulper", eats nicely.

With his history of not vomiting - ever - , the fact that it was 10 hours later and still undigested, concerns me. 

Naturally, it happens on a Sunday when our vet is not open.

Any experience with this type of thing anyone?

Thank you,
Kris


----------



## mylissyk

Has he pooped today? My first thought is a possible blockage. Watch him for just a day or two no longer and if he does it again or has any trouble pooping see the vet.


----------



## zeke11

I don't know if he pooped because we let the dogs out in the morning and they poop outside in the yard and then bark to come back inside. Yesterday morning, early, he was whining in the bedroom and I thought he just wanted out of the bedroom since my husband had already let him outside. I let him out of the bedroom and he, unfortunately pooped upstairs....but that was yesterday morning, not today.

Tomorrow morning I will go outside with him and make sure he poops!

If he did have a blockage wouldn't he be showing some symptoms besides the vomiting or not? He is perfectly normal, his goofy self.

Kris


----------



## mainegirl

i've had that happen once or twice with either of my two goldens. Totally gross!! but they acted normal otherwise. I remember (somewhere, but cannot recall where) I heard or read that vomiting for dogs and cats is not as traumatic as for humans. (don't sue me if this is wrong.) But I know that my dogs can throw up and then be fine. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## AmberSunrise

Keep a watchful eye on his intake and output. 

My Casey started with a similar happening and ended up seriously ill and needing hospitalization for almost 2 days.


----------



## zeke11

What was Casey's diagnosis and what happened?

Kris


----------



## mylissyk

zeke11 said:


> I don't know if he pooped because we let the dogs out in the morning and they poop outside in the yard and then bark to come back inside. Yesterday morning, early, he was whining in the bedroom and I thought he just wanted out of the bedroom since my husband had already let him outside. I let him out of the bedroom and he, unfortunately pooped upstairs....but that was yesterday morning, not today.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I will go outside with him and make sure he poops!
> 
> If he did have a blockage wouldn't he be showing some symptoms besides the vomiting or not? He is perfectly normal, his goofy self.
> 
> Kris


Dogs can have things rolling around in the their stomach for weeks sometimes and not show any signs of discomfort. Only show discomfort when it actually stops their digestion. It could be just something working it's way through, but you do need to watch to make sure everything is passing through normally.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Did he throw up his supper as well? If so, I would definately get him in for xrays right away in the morning. Do not wait to see if he poops or anything. If it is a blockage that part of his intestines could be dying off slowly. Even if he didn't vomit his supper, I would still be worried about the puking undigested kibble 10 hours after feeding him. A dog with a blockage will not neccisarily show any other signs other than puking up the undigested kibble. I know this, because it happened to one of my dogs. Luckily being in tune with my dog, and knowing that undigested kibble should not be thrown up 10 hours later told me to take her into the vet immediately. She had to have surgery to save her life, and luckily I got her in soon enough that she did not need her intestines repaired. She had eaten a dishrag, and it was strung together, and created a blockage in 3 places. The surgery took me over 6 months to pay it off, but it was the best $1000 I ever spent.

Let us know what you find out, and best wishes for a good prognosis.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Our vet has a standard drill for this kind of thing: Make sure they don't over-do the water. No food at all for 24 hours to let the system rest. Then ease the dog back onto kibble slowly, starting with about 1/4 of a normal meal. If that stays down for 6 hours, give 1/2 a normal meal. Assuming all is well, resume normal portions after that. 

Seeing your vet in the morning is a fine idea, too. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nairb

Two weeks ago, Bella threw up at about 1 AM. Her 6 PM evening meal stayed down. The only thing that came up was some treats from a walk at around 9 PM. My understanding is that food doesnt normally stay in their stomach for very long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rhondas

This happened to my 5.5 year old just last week and I had to make sure to keep calm because the first thing I thought about was a blockage. It turned out he was ok, ate his dinner etc. So... i agree with others to keep an eye on him for the next 24 hours.


----------



## zeke11

So far, he is ok. No signs of distress and acting perfectly normal. I will definitely keep an eye on him.

Kris


----------



## AmberSunrise

zeke11 said:


> What was Casey's diagnosis and what happened?
> 
> Kris


Casey had a bout with vomiting kibble, followed by a lot of vomiting and diarhra,went to vet . Blood work, tick panel, X-rays. He was put on doxie pending test results and ate normally for 36 hours then started vomiting and diarrhea again. Started refusing breakfast, then supper and then treats although he was drinking. He ended up being hospitalized by Thursday night while they stabilized him, fluids, antibiotics, digestive support etc. Cause is basically unknown but he was very very sick. He is back home eating a cup of rice and chicken 2-3 times a day. This morning he ate most of his breakfast and is more alert etc but with diarrhea and vomiting they can go downhill very quickly, so please keep an eye on your guy...BTW, my dogs rarely get kibble but usually eat raw which would not have been so obvious that it was undigested. He is on flagyl and digestive support paste and pills.

For inquiring minds, this all cost around $3000 between vet visits, an emergency trip to an ultrasound specialist, hospitalization and meds.


----------



## Kimberly lewis

My beagle began throwing up undigested food several hours later, during night. We have just changed his food. I gave him no food for 12 hours then baby food rice, small amount and it stayed down. Then my husband gave him dog food again and he threw it up undigested again. No other problems


----------



## jennretz

Kimberly lewis said:


> My beagle began throwing up undigested food several hours later, during night. We have just changed his food. I gave him no food for 12 hours then baby food rice, small amount and it stayed down. Then my husband gave him dog food again and he threw it up undigested again. No other problems


Keep an eye on your boy. Sometimes it's just upset stomach and sometimes it's a blockage. I just spent $2200 over the last 6 weeks with my 4 1/2 year old. He had an upset stomach on and off and he wasn't going the bathroom like he normally did. Took him to the vet, did ultrasounds and xrays and all came back clear. But he kept vomiting undigested kibble 10+hours after he ate. Long story short, he started vomiting what smelled like feces. That is almost always a sign of blockage and he did have a partial blockage. With the help of some barium he was able to finally pass it (fabric from a tug toy). He also had rocks in his stomach.


----------

